# Cafe Corretto, Gloucester Docks



## tcr4x4

Had to venture to The Quays shopping centre today, so decided to also go check out Cafe Corretto in Gloucester Docks.

Outside is lots of seating looking out over the docks and warehouses.

Inside the Cafe was very busy and noisy. It took about 5 minutes from arriving to being served. The staff looked quite rushed.

Only one Barista was making the coffee, the other staff were either sorting the food or cleaning. One member of staff was taking the orders and money.

The menu is varied, with several options for espresso, plus the usual Latte, cappuccino and flat white.

I opted for the interesting looking cortado, sold as a double ristretto with steamed milk.

The cafe also sells tea, beer, wines, milkshakes and food ranging from sandwiches to amazing looking cakes.

My Cortado was £1.90 I think and my Wifes medio Chai latte about £2.20, so pretty reasonable.

I'd like to go back to try the flat white and when its not so busy.

Certainly reccomened if you are there. Much better than the Costa or Cafe Nero lso on site. There is also another cafe next door to this one called Cafe Italia. It didnt look anywhere near as busy as the Corretto.

One thing both me and my wife noticed was the barista occasionly checking the milk temperature with a thermometer after steaming and sampling the espresso from the machine after a few shots.

One of two Faema two group machines, with Mazzer grinders. I presumed one was decaf and one normal, but one of the staff filled both grinders from the same bag of beans, so obviously not. I couldnt see any other grinders, but they do claim to serve decaf if requested.

  

Cafe Corretto by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​
My Cortado served in a handless glass beaker



  

Cafe Corretto by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​
Sitting outside was pleasant despite the cold weather. We had no choice, inside was jammed full.

  

Cafe Corretto by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​
My wife very much enjoyed her Chai Latte, even though it was a medio, the smallest size available, she said it was still too big.



  

Cafe Corretto by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


----------



## gman147

Yeah they do fantastic baguettes. Cray fish and rocket being my fav. Haven't been there for over a year now. They are a family from Naples. Very hot waitress


----------



## tcr4x4

There were two hairy Italian looking men doing the food, I presume you aren't refering to them!!

The girl on the til was quite cute though.


----------



## gman147

Haha nope. She was short and cute.


----------



## tcr4x4

Went in again last Saturday and had a flat white.

Must say I didn't enjoy it as much as the cortado.. Tasted very nutty to me. It was also massive, far to big for me.( I had literally just had a 12 inch pizza, bottle of peroni, lemon meringue pie and a large cauppaccino in pizza express though!!)

Probably to back again today too.. Filling up my customer card for a free coffee quite nicely!


----------



## glevum

I like it there, Mrs loves the Italian pastries ( the cornetto her favourite) though i have had a couple of bad espressos there, way under extracted, still one of the better places to go in Glos for cafe atmosphere.


----------



## tcr4x4

The food does look very good!

I guess it depends which barrista you get as to the quality.


----------



## ronsil

Next weekend staying in Cheltenham overnight Friday & going to Rave in Cirencester on Sat morning to pickup some beans to take away with me.

Will look in on Cafe Corretto on Sat morning on way to Rave to see what its all about


----------



## coffeechap

is rave definitely open on a saturday, as Rob told me they dont open up on sturdays adn that is why we can have the venue for the grindoff on a saturday!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

I do know a great place witha bosco nearby, but unfortunately the proprietor is out all day that saturday


----------



## glevum

Great B&W photo, Motta jug seems to have some sort of thumb rest on it?


----------



## tcr4x4

ronsil said:


> Next weekend staying in Cheltenham overnight Friday & going to Rave in Cirencester on Sat morning to pickup some beans to take away with me.
> 
> Will look in on Cafe Corretto on Sat morning on way to Rave to see what its all about


You will need to Park in the docks or quays, costs about £2, but as Dave said, I'm not sure RAVE is open on Saturdays.



coffeechap said:


> I do know a great place witha bosco nearby, but unfortunately the proprietor is out all day that saturday


Well tell the proprietor to get his priorities straight and make the good folk of the forums coffee as and when they demand it!!



glevum said:


> Great B&W photo, Motta jug seems to have some sort of thumb rest on it?


Yeah they have little plastic or rubber things on all the jugs, protects them from burning I guess.


----------



## ronsil

Rob has already confirmed that I can pickup my order Sat Morning between 9.00 am & 1.00 pm.


----------



## tcr4x4

Just saw on thier faceache page that they are open til 1 on Saturdays..


----------



## coffeechap

cooooooooooool


----------



## coffeechap

never did say thanks ron, as i believe it was your comments on a thread that i noticed that led me to Rave in the first place and thus the venue for the grindoff, so thanks...


----------



## glevum

Going to give Rave a try again, used them once a couple of years ago....have to try and get down there this week. Any recommendations for a bag?


----------



## coffeechap

signature blend is a safe bet, but the cuban serano is lovely, just chat to rob in there and say you are from the forum he is super helpful and a good guy..


----------



## ronsil

Their Signature Blend is very good also their Cuban SO (see the thread on this)

HOWZZAT for a double post


----------



## coffeechap

my sentiments entirely, cheers ron


----------



## painty

glevum said:


> Great B&W photo, Motta jug seems to have some sort of thumb rest on it?





tcr4x4 said:


> Yeah they have little plastic or rubber things on all the jugs, protects them from burning I guess.


Yes, nice photos, tcr. Is that the lid off the milk carton to identify the full/semi/skimmo?


----------



## tcr4x4

Could be, but they looked thicker than a milk lid to me. I'll look closer next time I'm in there!


----------



## glevum

Hopefully, get a table here today if its not to busy. Shame they don't have a lever machine, especially as the family comes from Naples.


----------



## tcr4x4

My car was in for MOT today just round the road, so decided to waste away the hour drinking coffee in the sun!

Had a cappuccino first, very nice!

Then a cortado, still really like this drink, just the right size and tastes real good.

Also had a raspberry cheesecake.. MmMmm

Wife had two mango and passionfruit smoothies.

As usual, Corretto was packed and the one next door was empty.


----------



## wmoore

When I'm down in the docks in Gloucester I usually have my coffee at pasty presto, they use Union beans and I have not yet had a bad coffee from them (Usually have flat whites).

Corretto I found their coffee when I went a too mild and weak for my taste.

Cafe Tucci bad customer service is what I also found.


----------



## glevum

I have not tried pasty presto yet, but a friend who works in Bristol Rd swears by this cafe and shes really fussy. Going to give it a go. Is it opposite M&S outlet in the Quays?

Completely walk pass Tucci, bad coffee & miserable staff. I really like Corretto though i to have had some under extracted shots in there, i think they struggle at busy periods.


----------



## wmoore

Yes opposite M&S and next to Costa which is full of brain dead people (sorry to anyone who loves costa) who think that Pasty presto is more expensive for coffee, when it's not.


----------



## IanP

Spent today as a tourist in Gloucester. Caffe Corretto..........well, disappointing!

Smallest flattie and cappa were half a pint. Asked for two shots. Just as well! Weak bland taste and my flattie was scalding hot milk (un-textured) with half an inch of microfoam on top. Sorry but it tasted bleurgh.

Wife's cappa was similarly disappointing.

Still, gave my money to an independent rather than a chain.........but imagine Nero and Costa couldn't have done a lot worse..........they were very quiet too as it was mid morning on a wet Monday.

Interested to hear if this experience is unusual here?

Off to Rave maybe Wednesday........NO chance of being disappointed here


----------

